# Suspending Nov. Elections:  On The Brink



## Mrs. M.

Will the November elections be suspended due to war with China?

The War Powers Act is still on the table should war between China and the United States become a reality. While the President may not have the power to suspend the November elections, Congress could grant authority to the executive branch to suspend the elections until a later date.

World leaders gathered together for the G7 Summit which opened on May 26th, 2016 at Ise-Shima, a mountainous region of southwest Tokyo, Japan. The G7 leaders represent the following nations: USA, Germany, Italy, Canada, France, UK and Japan. The European Union is also represented within the G7. The G7 countries represent more than 64% of the world's wealth - estimated to be approximately $263 trillion.

European Council President Donald Tusk was quoted as saying that the group (G7) needed to take a tougher stance on territorial disputes in the South China Sea. Beijing responded through their Xinhua news agency, stating that the G7 should “mind its own business” adding that Japan is exploiting its host status in an effort to isolate China.

While the news media did not emphasize the importance of discussions about the South China Sea territorial dispute, it is evident that the matter has now become a global priority.

The South China Sea dispute is growing. At the core of the dispute is ownership of the Senaku islands and the continental shelf between Japan and Taiwan which may be one of the most prolific oil reservoirs in the world according to a geophysical survey of the area published by the United Nations.

Former Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping deferred the question of ownership of the Senaku Islands to a “future generation.” Under his leadership China's watchword was hide your capabilities and bide your time. Today China is under new management and the days of hiding capabilities while biding time are over with.

China's new leader Xi Jinping is guiding China in an entirely new direction. His message is emphasizing China's supremacy in the world by asserting herself openly and aggressively in the South China Sea. China is imposing her will upon her five smaller neighbors bordering those waters while daring anyone to do anything about it.

Recently while in Hanoi, President Barack Obama stated that he hoped for a peaceful resolution regarding the South China Sea dispute. While the West may well be seeking a compromise with Xi Jinping concerning the dispute, the East would consider such an action to be nothing short of betrayal.

Consider the words of former Chinese diplomatic spokesman Wu Jianmin when asked by a Japanese journalist, Would it be possible for a Chinese leader to speak (publicly) of compromise with China's neighbors? He responded, “You would be considered a traitor.”

The mindset of the west and east are as far apart politically as they are geographically.

At this juncture, ISIS and the conflict in the Middle East appear to be a diversionary tactic. The real conflict is playing out on the South China Sea with few realizing the potential for World War III.

Consider the following scenario:

If China does invade Taiwan and lay claim to the Senaku Islands and the South China Sea, G7 nations who support a western international order could take that as a sign that China has no intention of being a participant but rather intends to create their own international order. Russia would undoubtedly align themselves with China by backing her in a war against the United States.

With North Korea aligning itself with their (secret) trade partners Russia and China and Iran, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua aligning themselves with their Russian &Chinese allies - an invasion is imminent.  The American homeland would face a full on nuclear attack followed by a land / sea / air invasion unprecedented in American history.

In such an event, Congress would have no choice but to grant authority to the executive branch to suspend November elections until a later time.

Should China invade Taiwan prior to the November elections – there is a real possibility that President Barack Obama would remain in office indefinitely.

World War III is coming and the American people should consider the old adage that timing is everything.  A war prior to the election in November would be a strategical advantage for our enemies.

For those who do not believe such a scenario is possible – ask yourselves the following question:

If China, Russia, Iran, North Korea, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua see the opportunity to unite and defeat the west – why would they submit to an international order that seeks to preserve what they desire to destroy?

The short answer? They wouldn't.

______________
My sources:
Prepare for War:  South China Sea Dispute Escalating
G7 summit opens in Japan – in pictures
G7 Summit: Japan PM expresses concerns over slowdowns in growth in emerging economies
Warning! China Sends Nuclear Subs Into the Pacific Ocean Amid Already Tense Strategic Standoff! (Video) | War and Conflict
The Message For America
China and Russia
_________________
This is my final article.  I've decided to retire from writing for The Man Feed and USMB and instead spend my time in prayer.  I will continue to remember you all in my prayers.   I pray that God will have his way in each of your lives and that you will come to know Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior.  - Mrs. M.


----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Why is it every time a president's term is up people start this drivel?  Conservatives said this same shit about Clinton, then Dems said Bush was going to do it in 2008, now as sure as the sun will rise conspiracy kooks are claiming Obama will do it.


----------



## Moonglow

> The War Powers Act is still on the table should war between China and the United States become a reality



No it is not, there has been no proclamation or military move or use of weapons from military sources that have been used against China..The War Powers Act on allows the President without Congressional approval allow the use of military arms and forces as an act of war until Congress can debate and declare a state of war....
A little something that chaffs my hide as a journalist is these propagandizing ,,_extreme,,,,,_proclamations of opinions sans the facts...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Mrs. M. said:


> Will the November elections be suspended due to war with China?
> 
> The War Powers Act is still on the table should war between China and the United States become a reality. While the President may not have the power to suspend the November elections, Congress could grant authority to the executive branch to suspend the elections until a later date.
> 
> World leaders gathered together for the G7 Summit which opened on May 26th, 2016 at Ise-Shima, a mountainous region of southwest Tokyo, Japan. The G7 leaders represent the following nations: USA, Germany, Italy, Canada, France, UK and Japan. The European Union is also represented within the G7. The G7 countries represent more than 64% of the world's wealth - estimated to be approximately $263 trillion.
> 
> European Council President Donald Tusk was quoted as saying that the group (G7) needed to take a tougher stance on territorial disputes in the South China Sea. Beijing responded through their Xinhua news agency, stating that the G7 should “mind its own business” adding that Japan is exploiting its host status in an effort to isolate China.
> 
> While the news media did not emphasize the importance of discussions about the South China Sea territorial dispute, it is evident that the matter has now become a global priority.
> 
> The South China Sea dispute is growing. At the core of the dispute is ownership of the Senaku islands and the continental shelf between Japan and Taiwan which may be one of the most prolific oil reservoirs in the world according to a geophysical survey of the area published by the United Nations.
> 
> Former Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping deferred the question of ownership of the Senaku Islands to a “future generation.” Under his leadership China's watchword was hide your capabilities and bide your time. Today China is under new management and the days of hiding capabilities while biding time are over with.
> 
> China's new leader Xi Jinping is guiding China in an entirely new direction. His message is emphasizing China's supremacy in the world by asserting herself openly and aggressively in the South China Sea. China is imposing her will upon her five smaller neighbors bordering those waters while daring anyone to do anything about it.
> 
> Recently while in Hanoi, President Barack Obama stated that he hoped for a peaceful resolution regarding the South China Sea dispute. While the West may well be seeking a compromise with Xi Jinping concerning the dispute, the East would consider such an action to be nothing short of betrayal.
> 
> Consider the words of former Chinese diplomatic spokesman Wu Jianmin when asked by a Japanese journalist, Would it be possible for a Chinese leader to speak (publicly) of compromise with China's neighbors? He responded, “You would be considered a traitor.”
> 
> The mindset of the west and east are as far apart politically as they are geographically.
> 
> At this juncture, ISIS and the conflict in the Middle East appear to be a diversionary tactic. The real conflict is playing out on the South China Sea with few realizing the potential for World War III.
> 
> Consider the following scenario:
> 
> If China does invade Taiwan and lay claim to the Senaku Islands and the South China Sea, G7 nations who support a western international order could take that as a sign that China has no intention of being a participant but rather intends to create their own international order. Russia would undoubtedly align themselves with China by backing her in a war against the United States.
> 
> With North Korea aligning itself with their (secret) trade partners Russia and China and Iran, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua aligning themselves with their Russian &Chinese allies - an invasion is imminent.  The American homeland would face a full on nuclear attack followed by a land / sea / air invasion unprecedented in American history.
> 
> In such an event, Congress would have no choice but to grant authority to the executive branch to suspend November elections until a later time.
> 
> Should China invade Taiwan prior to the November elections – there is a real possibility that President Barack Obama would remain in office indefinitely.
> 
> World War III is coming and the American people should consider the old adage that timing is everything.  A war prior to the election in November would be a strategical advantage for our enemies.
> 
> For those who do not believe such a scenario is possible – ask yourselves the following question:
> 
> If China, Russia, Iran, North Korea, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua see the opportunity to unite and defeat the west – why would they submit to an international order that seeks to preserve what they desire to destroy?
> 
> The short answer? They wouldn't.
> 
> ______________
> Prepare for War:  South China Sea Dispute Escalating
> G7 summit opens in Japan – in pictures
> G7 Summit: Japan PM expresses concerns over slowdowns in growth in emerging economies



1. November Elections will happen unless the entire Government is wiped out and America is wiped off the face of the Earth.

2. War with China will happen under the next term no matter which political party win. Bernie Sanders could win and I still believe a Proxy War will happen.

3. You left out the wildcard that is Mexico. Mexico has no love for the country north of her, and would gladly join China and Russia with the eye on getting back California, Arizona, New Mexico, and Texas if they ( Mexico ) help China... So add them to your list of enemies...

The reality is the U.S. is attempting to get nations like Vietnam and the Philippines to work together but those two  nations are not strong enough to fight China if a war were to start. Japan is and has been on a leash and the question to me should the U.S. unleash Japan and let her put China in her place?

Also you have North Korea and it threat against South Korea, Japan and other Asian Nations, and when China feels threaten they have their puppet state ( North Korea ) act up to draw the attention away from China actions.

In the end I have written before about the threat in the South Chinese Sea and until recently nobody really cared, and now this mess will fall into the lap of the next President and war ( like this country has not seen enough of it ) is going to grow bigger and World War III is on it way.

Africa, South and Central America and Mexico along with Asia will be the next test for the incoming President and no matter if it is Trump or Clinton the hostility between China and the U.S. will grow and Russia better watch her ass because China will sting her as soon as she does not need them anymore...


----------



## Moonglow

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the November elections be suspended due to war with China?
> 
> The War Powers Act is still on the table should war between China and the United States become a reality. While the President may not have the power to suspend the November elections, Congress could grant authority to the executive branch to suspend the elections until a later date.
> 
> World leaders gathered together for the G7 Summit which opened on May 26th, 2016 at Ise-Shima, a mountainous region of southwest Tokyo, Japan. The G7 leaders represent the following nations: USA, Germany, Italy, Canada, France, UK and Japan. The European Union is also represented within the G7. The G7 countries represent more than 64% of the world's wealth - estimated to be approximately $263 trillion.
> 
> European Council President Donald Tusk was quoted as saying that the group (G7) needed to take a tougher stance on territorial disputes in the South China Sea. Beijing responded through their Xinhua news agency, stating that the G7 should “mind its own business” adding that Japan is exploiting its host status in an effort to isolate China.
> 
> While the news media did not emphasize the importance of discussions about the South China Sea territorial dispute, it is evident that the matter has now become a global priority.
> 
> The South China Sea dispute is growing. At the core of the dispute is ownership of the Senaku islands and the continental shelf between Japan and Taiwan which may be one of the most prolific oil reservoirs in the world according to a geophysical survey of the area published by the United Nations.
> 
> Former Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping deferred the question of ownership of the Senaku Islands to a “future generation.” Under his leadership China's watchword was hide your capabilities and bide your time. Today China is under new management and the days of hiding capabilities while biding time are over with.
> 
> China's new leader Xi Jinping is guiding China in an entirely new direction. His message is emphasizing China's supremacy in the world by asserting herself openly and aggressively in the South China Sea. China is imposing her will upon her five smaller neighbors bordering those waters while daring anyone to do anything about it.
> 
> Recently while in Hanoi, President Barack Obama stated that he hoped for a peaceful resolution regarding the South China Sea dispute. While the West may well be seeking a compromise with Xi Jinping concerning the dispute, the East would consider such an action to be nothing short of betrayal.
> 
> Consider the words of former Chinese diplomatic spokesman Wu Jianmin when asked by a Japanese journalist, Would it be possible for a Chinese leader to speak (publicly) of compromise with China's neighbors? He responded, “You would be considered a traitor.”
> 
> The mindset of the west and east are as far apart politically as they are geographically.
> 
> At this juncture, ISIS and the conflict in the Middle East appear to be a diversionary tactic. The real conflict is playing out on the South China Sea with few realizing the potential for World War III.
> 
> Consider the following scenario:
> 
> If China does invade Taiwan and lay claim to the Senaku Islands and the South China Sea, G7 nations who support a western international order could take that as a sign that China has no intention of being a participant but rather intends to create their own international order. Russia would undoubtedly align themselves with China by backing her in a war against the United States.
> 
> With North Korea aligning itself with their (secret) trade partners Russia and China and Iran, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua aligning themselves with their Russian &Chinese allies - an invasion is imminent.  The American homeland would face a full on nuclear attack followed by a land / sea / air invasion unprecedented in American history.
> 
> In such an event, Congress would have no choice but to grant authority to the executive branch to suspend November elections until a later time.
> 
> Should China invade Taiwan prior to the November elections – there is a real possibility that President Barack Obama would remain in office indefinitely.
> 
> World War III is coming and the American people should consider the old adage that timing is everything.  A war prior to the election in November would be a strategical advantage for our enemies.
> 
> For those who do not believe such a scenario is possible – ask yourselves the following question:
> 
> If China, Russia, Iran, North Korea, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua see the opportunity to unite and defeat the west – why would they submit to an international order that seeks to preserve what they desire to destroy?
> 
> The short answer? They wouldn't.
> 
> ______________
> Prepare for War:  South China Sea Dispute Escalating
> G7 summit opens in Japan – in pictures
> G7 Summit: Japan PM expresses concerns over slowdowns in growth in emerging economies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. November Elections will happen unless the entire Government is wiped out and America is wiped off the face of the Earth.
> 
> 2. War with China will happen under the next term no matter which political party win. Bernie Sanders could win and I still believe a Proxy War will happen.
> 
> 3. You left out the wildcard that is Mexico. Mexico has no love for the country north of her, and would gladly join China and Russia with the eye on getting back California, Arizona, New Mexico, and Texas if they ( Mexico ) help China... So add them to your list of enemies...
> 
> The reality is the U.S. is attempting to get nations like Vietnam and the Philippines to work together but those two  nations are not strong enough to fight China if a war were to start. Japan is and has been on a leash and the question to me should the U.S. unleash Japan and let her put China in her place?
> 
> Also you have North Korea and it threat against South Korea, Japan and other Asian Nations, and when China feels threaten they have their puppet state ( North Korea ) act up to draw the attention away from China actions.
> 
> In the end I have written before about the threat in the South Chinese Sea and until recently nobody really cared, and now this mess will fall into the lap of the next President and war ( like this country has not seen enough of it ) is going to grow bigger and World War III is on it way.
> 
> Africa, South and Central America and Mexico along with Asia will be the next test for the incoming President and no matter if it is Trump or Clinton the hostility between China and the U.S. will grow and Russia better watch her ass because China will sting her as soon as she does not need them anymore...
Click to expand...

China needs petroleum jelly...


----------



## candycorn

Every 4 years someone brings this up.  Its almost like the yearly ‘can I deduct ________’ questions I get from our nurses about deducting  uniforms or support hose.


----------



## hjmick

Oy vey...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

“In such an event, Congress would have no choice but to grant authority to the executive branch to suspend November elections until a later time.”

Ignorant nonsense.

We held a General Election during the Civil War with the Nation divided.

“If China, Russia, Iran, North Korea, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua see the opportunity to unite and defeat the west – why would they submit to an international order that seeks to preserve what they desire to destroy?’

lol

Iran and Russia are not not ‘communist nations.’


----------



## Papageorgio

Extremists from both sides float this BS every four years, depending on who is in office. Democrats floated this out about Reagan and Bush, Republicans floated this out about Clinton and now Obama. Just stop the nonsense.


----------



## emilynghiem

Mrs. M. said:


> Will the November elections be suspended due to war with China?
> 
> The War Powers Act is still on the table should war between China and the United States become a reality. While the President may not have the power to suspend the November elections, Congress could grant authority to the executive branch to suspend the elections until a later date.
> 
> World leaders gathered together for the G7 Summit which opened on May 26th, 2016 at Ise-Shima, a mountainous region of southwest Tokyo, Japan. The G7 leaders represent the following nations: USA, Germany, Italy, Canada, France, UK and Japan. The European Union is also represented within the G7. The G7 countries represent more than 64% of the world's wealth - estimated to be approximately $263 trillion.
> 
> European Council President Donald Tusk was quoted as saying that the group (G7) needed to take a tougher stance on territorial disputes in the South China Sea. Beijing responded through their Xinhua news agency, stating that the G7 should “mind its own business” adding that Japan is exploiting its host status in an effort to isolate China.
> 
> While the news media did not emphasize the importance of discussions about the South China Sea territorial dispute, it is evident that the matter has now become a global priority.
> 
> The South China Sea dispute is growing. At the core of the dispute is ownership of the Senaku islands and the continental shelf between Japan and Taiwan which may be one of the most prolific oil reservoirs in the world according to a geophysical survey of the area published by the United Nations.
> 
> Former Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping deferred the question of ownership of the Senaku Islands to a “future generation.” Under his leadership China's watchword was hide your capabilities and bide your time. Today China is under new management and the days of hiding capabilities while biding time are over with.
> 
> China's new leader Xi Jinping is guiding China in an entirely new direction. His message is emphasizing China's supremacy in the world by asserting herself openly and aggressively in the South China Sea. China is imposing her will upon her five smaller neighbors bordering those waters while daring anyone to do anything about it.
> 
> Recently while in Hanoi, President Barack Obama stated that he hoped for a peaceful resolution regarding the South China Sea dispute. While the West may well be seeking a compromise with Xi Jinping concerning the dispute, the East would consider such an action to be nothing short of betrayal.
> 
> Consider the words of former Chinese diplomatic spokesman Wu Jianmin when asked by a Japanese journalist, Would it be possible for a Chinese leader to speak (publicly) of compromise with China's neighbors? He responded, “You would be considered a traitor.”
> 
> The mindset of the west and east are as far apart politically as they are geographically.
> 
> At this juncture, ISIS and the conflict in the Middle East appear to be a diversionary tactic. The real conflict is playing out on the South China Sea with few realizing the potential for World War III.
> 
> Consider the following scenario:
> 
> If China does invade Taiwan and lay claim to the Senaku Islands and the South China Sea, G7 nations who support a western international order could take that as a sign that China has no intention of being a participant but rather intends to create their own international order. Russia would undoubtedly align themselves with China by backing her in a war against the United States.
> 
> With North Korea aligning itself with their (secret) trade partners Russia and China and Iran, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua aligning themselves with their Russian &Chinese allies - an invasion is imminent.  The American homeland would face a full on nuclear attack followed by a land / sea / air invasion unprecedented in American history.
> 
> In such an event, Congress would have no choice but to grant authority to the executive branch to suspend November elections until a later time.
> 
> Should China invade Taiwan prior to the November elections – there is a real possibility that President Barack Obama would remain in office indefinitely.
> 
> World War III is coming and the American people should consider the old adage that timing is everything.  A war prior to the election in November would be a strategical advantage for our enemies.
> 
> For those who do not believe such a scenario is possible – ask yourselves the following question:
> 
> If China, Russia, Iran, North Korea, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua see the opportunity to unite and defeat the west – why would they submit to an international order that seeks to preserve what they desire to destroy?
> 
> The short answer? They wouldn't.
> 
> ______________
> Prepare for War:  South China Sea Dispute Escalating
> G7 summit opens in Japan – in pictures
> G7 Summit: Japan PM expresses concerns over slowdowns in growth in emerging economies
> Warning! China Sends Nuclear Subs Into the Pacific Ocean Amid Already Tense Strategic Standoff! (Video) | War and Conflict
> _________________
> This is my final article.  I've decided to retire from writing for The Man Feed and USMB and instead spend my time in prayer.  I will continue to remember you all in my prayers.   I pray that God will have his way in each of your lives and that you will come to know Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior.  - Mrs. M.



Do you really think China would benefit politically by this?
Wouldn't China wait until after the election to decide what is the best strategy?


----------



## asaratis

Obama won't postpone the election.  He looks forward to HIS $225,000 speaking fees and formulation of The Barack and Michelle Obama Foundation...a "non-profit' organization meant to help the oppressed people that he promised to help while he was in office but never got around to doing it.

Obama is a turd in a suit!


----------



## koshergrl

Those of us who stated our conviction before Obama was elected (both times) that Obam sought the.destruction of our constitutional republic were called nuts at the time. Surprise, surprise...all those warnings that landed our threads in the conspiracy and badlands forums are now running as wash post headlines, and topics in current events. 

Obama and all those who support him would LOVE to see elections ended. Elections are inconvenient for elitist, entitlement minded tyrants.


----------



## TheOldSchool

koshergrl said:


> Those of us who stated our conviction before Obama was elected (both times) that Obam sought the.destruction of our constitutional republic were called nuts at the time. Surprise, surprise...all those warnings that landed our threads in the conspiracy and badlands forums are now running as wash post headlines, and topics in current events.
> 
> Obama and all those who support him would LOVE to see elections ended. Elections are inconvenient for elitist, entitlement minded tyrants.


----------



## irosie91

koshergrl said:


> Those of us who stated our conviction before Obama was elected (both times) that Obam sought the.destruction of our constitutional republic were called nuts at the time. Surprise, surprise...all those warnings that landed our threads in the conspiracy and badlands forums are now running as wash post headlines, and topics in current events.
> 
> Obama and all those who support him would LOVE to see elections ended. Elections are inconvenient for elitist, entitlement minded tyrants.



who are "elitists"  in your opinion------just about ever NUT is using the word ---but
in different context.      For awhile I thought it referred to  ILLUMINATI-----which to me
is something like a synonym for Leprachauns   or  jiinni


----------



## miketx

If something like this comes to pass, I would think that only thing that would be suspended would be obama, from a wooden platform.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Mrs. M. said:


> Will the November elections be suspended due to war with China?
> 
> The War Powers Act is still on the table should war between China and the United States become a reality. While the President may not have the power to suspend the November elections, Congress could grant authority to the executive branch to suspend the elections until a later date.
> 
> World leaders gathered together for the G7 Summit which opened on May 26th, 2016 at Ise-Shima, a mountainous region of southwest Tokyo, Japan. The G7 leaders represent the following nations: USA, Germany, Italy, Canada, France, UK and Japan. The European Union is also represented within the G7. The G7 countries represent more than 64% of the world's wealth - estimated to be approximately $263 trillion.
> 
> European Council President Donald Tusk was quoted as saying that the group (G7) needed to take a tougher stance on territorial disputes in the South China Sea. Beijing responded through their Xinhua news agency, stating that the G7 should “mind its own business” adding that Japan is exploiting its host status in an effort to isolate China.
> 
> While the news media did not emphasize the importance of discussions about the South China Sea territorial dispute, it is evident that the matter has now become a global priority.
> 
> The South China Sea dispute is growing. At the core of the dispute is ownership of the Senaku islands and the continental shelf between Japan and Taiwan which may be one of the most prolific oil reservoirs in the world according to a geophysical survey of the area published by the United Nations.
> 
> Former Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping deferred the question of ownership of the Senaku Islands to a “future generation.” Under his leadership China's watchword was hide your capabilities and bide your time. Today China is under new management and the days of hiding capabilities while biding time are over with.
> 
> China's new leader Xi Jinping is guiding China in an entirely new direction. His message is emphasizing China's supremacy in the world by asserting herself openly and aggressively in the South China Sea. China is imposing her will upon her five smaller neighbors bordering those waters while daring anyone to do anything about it.
> 
> Recently while in Hanoi, President Barack Obama stated that he hoped for a peaceful resolution regarding the South China Sea dispute. While the West may well be seeking a compromise with Xi Jinping concerning the dispute, the East would consider such an action to be nothing short of betrayal.
> 
> Consider the words of former Chinese diplomatic spokesman Wu Jianmin when asked by a Japanese journalist, Would it be possible for a Chinese leader to speak (publicly) of compromise with China's neighbors? He responded, “You would be considered a traitor.”
> 
> The mindset of the west and east are as far apart politically as they are geographically.
> 
> At this juncture, ISIS and the conflict in the Middle East appear to be a diversionary tactic. The real conflict is playing out on the South China Sea with few realizing the potential for World War III.
> 
> Consider the following scenario:
> 
> If China does invade Taiwan and lay claim to the Senaku Islands and the South China Sea, G7 nations who support a western international order could take that as a sign that China has no intention of being a participant but rather intends to create their own international order. Russia would undoubtedly align themselves with China by backing her in a war against the United States.
> 
> With North Korea aligning itself with their (secret) trade partners Russia and China and Iran, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua aligning themselves with their Russian &Chinese allies - an invasion is imminent.  The American homeland would face a full on nuclear attack followed by a land / sea / air invasion unprecedented in American history.
> 
> In such an event, Congress would have no choice but to grant authority to the executive branch to suspend November elections until a later time.
> 
> Should China invade Taiwan prior to the November elections – there is a real possibility that President Barack Obama would remain in office indefinitely.
> 
> World War III is coming and the American people should consider the old adage that timing is everything.  A war prior to the election in November would be a strategical advantage for our enemies.
> 
> For those who do not believe such a scenario is possible – ask yourselves the following question:
> 
> If China, Russia, Iran, North Korea, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua see the opportunity to unite and defeat the west – why would they submit to an international order that seeks to preserve what they desire to destroy?
> 
> The short answer? They wouldn't.
> 
> ______________
> Prepare for War:  South China Sea Dispute Escalating
> G7 summit opens in Japan – in pictures
> G7 Summit: Japan PM expresses concerns over slowdowns in growth in emerging economies
> Warning! China Sends Nuclear Subs Into the Pacific Ocean Amid Already Tense Strategic Standoff! (Video) | War and Conflict
> _________________
> This is my final article.  I've decided to retire from writing for The Man Feed and USMB and instead spend my time in prayer.  I will continue to remember you all in my prayers.   I pray that God will have his way in each of your lives and that you will come to know Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior.  - Mrs. M.


There are about 200 million people right now who have abided by the law, in the hope that by Nov 2016 the US will replace the failed Socialist who wanted to Fundamentally Transform America.  If said event did happen and the elections would be cancelled do to Obama and his admin, those who have been preparing for War(not the sissies who run the military now) will end up having to take matters into their own hands.  Obama/Biden bumperstickers, and vote for Bill Clinton's wife bumbperstickers would be easy targets as those vehicles would be identified as sympathetic to China.  Liberals don't know what they are playing with, just like Japan in 1941, if the sleeping Giant is wakened........


----------



## Statistikhengst

This was very entertaining.


----------



## Toro

And crazy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Why do we have to go through this every election?

Either it is the rdeans or the koshergrls who go crazy.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says, "Yea...

... Obama gonna suspend the elections...

... inna interests o' nat'l. security...

... an' den he gonna proclaim hisself...

... Grand Poobah."


----------



## LoneLaugher

This is another opportunity for me to shoot down a false equivalency. 

There are at least a half dozen current USMB members who have floated the idea that Obama will not leave office in January or will at least make some attempt to scrub the election. 

These people are considered "regulars" here. They are not tossed aside by other conservatives as being freaks or outside the USMB conservative mainstream. They are here daily getting support on any number of issues. 

I wasn't here in 2008 so I must rely on others. Please name those on the left who suggested that Bush wasn't planning to leave the WH in 2009. I doubt you can come up with even one. That is a crazy idea and this place doesn't have very many crazy liberals. 

Here is the fact. The USMB has a shit ton of conservative whack jobs and just a few libs who are missing some brain cells. It ain't equal. The fact that you are embarrassed by so many who share your political views is no reason to keep trying to peddle this lame shit. Just own them.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oh, yes the Board has a whole lot of far right hate America whack jobs.


----------



## Lumpy 1

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh, yes the Board has a whole lot of far right hate America whack jobs.



Generally, they just say their Republicans but they're actually Democrat Socialist lemmings...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

LoneLaugher said:


> This is another opportunity for me to shoot down a false equivalency.
> 
> There are at least a half dozen current USMB members who have floated the idea that Obama will not leave office in January or will at least make some attempt to scrub the election.
> 
> These people are considered "regulars" here. They are not tossed aside by other conservatives as being freaks or outside the USMB conservative mainstream. They are here daily getting support on any number of issues.
> 
> I wasn't here in 2008 so I must rely on others. Please name those on the left who suggested that Bush wasn't planning to leave the WH in 2009. I doubt you can come up with even one. That is a crazy idea and this place doesn't have very many crazy liberals.
> 
> Here is the fact. The USMB has a shit ton of conservative whack jobs and just a few libs who are missing some brain cells. It ain't equal. The fact that you are embarrassed by so many who share your political views is no reason to keep trying to peddle this lame shit. Just own them.





> Here is the fact. The USMB has a shit ton of conservative whack jobs and just a few libs who are missing some brain cells. It ain't equal


 An insane person will claim everyone else is crazy and not himself.  TOO FUNNY....

San Jose’s riot tells us about the Left, Trump, & the coming violence


> Journalists watching the riot at Trump’s event in San Jose reported with photos and videos.
> 
> “Donald Trump supporters were mobbed and assaulted by protesters on Thursday night … The violence broke out after the event in San Jose wrapped up just before 8 p.m. Some Trump supporters were punched. One woman wearing a “Trump” jersey was cornered, spat on, and pelted with eggs and water bottles. Police held back at first but eventually moved in. …several protesters were arrested and one officer was assaulted in the melee.” {NBC News.}


----------



## Toro

LoneLaugher said:


> This is another opportunity for me to shoot down a false equivalency.
> 
> There are at least a half dozen current USMB members who have floated the idea that Obama will not leave office in January or will at least make some attempt to scrub the election.
> 
> These people are considered "regulars" here. They are not tossed aside by other conservatives as being freaks or outside the USMB conservative mainstream. They are here daily getting support on any number of issues.
> 
> I wasn't here in 2008 so I must rely on others. Please name those on the left who suggested that Bush wasn't planning to leave the WH in 2009. I doubt you can come up with even one. That is a crazy idea and this place doesn't have very many crazy liberals.
> 
> Here is the fact. The USMB has a shit ton of conservative whack jobs and just a few libs who are missing some brain cells. It ain't equal. The fact that you are embarrassed by so many who share your political views is no reason to keep trying to peddle this lame shit. Just own them.



There were a couple leftists saying that. KerryWonOhio was one IIRC.


----------



## mamooth

By 2007, it was obvious that dubya was sick and tired of presidentin', and wanted out. Things were no fun for him once his approval ratings tanked. Thus, it made no sense to claim he wouldn't leave office.

In the 9/11 aftermath, that wasn't the case. He sounded scarier back then.


----------



## Papageorgio

mamooth said:


> By 2007, it was obvious that dubya was sick and tired of presidentin', and wanted out. Things were no fun for him once his approval ratings tanked. Thus, it made no sense to claim he wouldn't leave office.
> 
> In the 9/11 aftermath, that wasn't the case. He sounded scarier back then.



Leftwing nuts were claiming Bush was going to find a way to stay in office, pretty stupid stuff, just as stupid as those claiming Obama is going try to stay in office, both these guys want out. Michelle is sick of the White House.


----------



## JoeMoma

Moonglow said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the November elections be suspended due to war with China?
> 
> The War Powers Act is still on the table should war between China and the United States become a reality. While the President may not have the power to suspend the November elections, Congress could grant authority to the executive branch to suspend the elections until a later date.
> 
> World leaders gathered together for the G7 Summit which opened on May 26th, 2016 at Ise-Shima, a mountainous region of southwest Tokyo, Japan. The G7 leaders represent the following nations: USA, Germany, Italy, Canada, France, UK and Japan. The European Union is also represented within the G7. The G7 countries represent more than 64% of the world's wealth - estimated to be approximately $263 trillion.
> 
> European Council President Donald Tusk was quoted as saying that the group (G7) needed to take a tougher stance on territorial disputes in the South China Sea. Beijing responded through their Xinhua news agency, stating that the G7 should “mind its own business” adding that Japan is exploiting its host status in an effort to isolate China.
> 
> While the news media did not emphasize the importance of discussions about the South China Sea territorial dispute, it is evident that the matter has now become a global priority.
> 
> The South China Sea dispute is growing. At the core of the dispute is ownership of the Senaku islands and the continental shelf between Japan and Taiwan which may be one of the most prolific oil reservoirs in the world according to a geophysical survey of the area published by the United Nations.
> 
> Former Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping deferred the question of ownership of the Senaku Islands to a “future generation.” Under his leadership China's watchword was hide your capabilities and bide your time. Today China is under new management and the days of hiding capabilities while biding time are over with.
> 
> China's new leader Xi Jinping is guiding China in an entirely new direction. His message is emphasizing China's supremacy in the world by asserting herself openly and aggressively in the South China Sea. China is imposing her will upon her five smaller neighbors bordering those waters while daring anyone to do anything about it.
> 
> Recently while in Hanoi, President Barack Obama stated that he hoped for a peaceful resolution regarding the South China Sea dispute. While the West may well be seeking a compromise with Xi Jinping concerning the dispute, the East would consider such an action to be nothing short of betrayal.
> 
> Consider the words of former Chinese diplomatic spokesman Wu Jianmin when asked by a Japanese journalist, Would it be possible for a Chinese leader to speak (publicly) of compromise with China's neighbors? He responded, “You would be considered a traitor.”
> 
> The mindset of the west and east are as far apart politically as they are geographically.
> 
> At this juncture, ISIS and the conflict in the Middle East appear to be a diversionary tactic. The real conflict is playing out on the South China Sea with few realizing the potential for World War III.
> 
> Consider the following scenario:
> 
> If China does invade Taiwan and lay claim to the Senaku Islands and the South China Sea, G7 nations who support a western international order could take that as a sign that China has no intention of being a participant but rather intends to create their own international order. Russia would undoubtedly align themselves with China by backing her in a war against the United States.
> 
> With North Korea aligning itself with their (secret) trade partners Russia and China and Iran, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua aligning themselves with their Russian &Chinese allies - an invasion is imminent.  The American homeland would face a full on nuclear attack followed by a land / sea / air invasion unprecedented in American history.
> 
> In such an event, Congress would have no choice but to grant authority to the executive branch to suspend November elections until a later time.
> 
> Should China invade Taiwan prior to the November elections – there is a real possibility that President Barack Obama would remain in office indefinitely.
> 
> World War III is coming and the American people should consider the old adage that timing is everything.  A war prior to the election in November would be a strategical advantage for our enemies.
> 
> For those who do not believe such a scenario is possible – ask yourselves the following question:
> 
> If China, Russia, Iran, North Korea, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua see the opportunity to unite and defeat the west – why would they submit to an international order that seeks to preserve what they desire to destroy?
> 
> The short answer? They wouldn't.
> 
> ______________
> Prepare for War:  South China Sea Dispute Escalating
> G7 summit opens in Japan – in pictures
> G7 Summit: Japan PM expresses concerns over slowdowns in growth in emerging economies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. November Elections will happen unless the entire Government is wiped out and America is wiped off the face of the Earth.
> 
> 2. War with China will happen under the next term no matter which political party win. Bernie Sanders could win and I still believe a Proxy War will happen.
> 
> 3. You left out the wildcard that is Mexico. Mexico has no love for the country north of her, and would gladly join China and Russia with the eye on getting back California, Arizona, New Mexico, and Texas if they ( Mexico ) help China... So add them to your list of enemies...
> 
> The reality is the U.S. is attempting to get nations like Vietnam and the Philippines to work together but those two  nations are not strong enough to fight China if a war were to start. Japan is and has been on a leash and the question to me should the U.S. unleash Japan and let her put China in her place?
> 
> Also you have North Korea and it threat against South Korea, Japan and other Asian Nations, and when China feels threaten they have their puppet state ( North Korea ) act up to draw the attention away from China actions.
> 
> In the end I have written before about the threat in the South Chinese Sea and until recently nobody really cared, and now this mess will fall into the lap of the next President and war ( like this country has not seen enough of it ) is going to grow bigger and World War III is on it way.
> 
> Africa, South and Central America and Mexico along with Asia will be the next test for the incoming President and no matter if it is Trump or Clinton the hostility between China and the U.S. will grow and Russia better watch her ass because China will sting her as soon as she does not need them anymore...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> China needs petroleum jelly...
Click to expand...

Both petroleum jelly and KY jelly tastes awful on peanut butter sandwitches.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Progressives have been dismantling the Republic an inch at a time,  they don't suspend elections or declare martial law. They only trot that out there so no one stops the boiling frog.

Progressive are coming for our guns, but through the Supreme Court.  They are one vote away from eliminating the Second Amendment.  Woodrow Wilson stuck the first blow by eliminating the states as meaningful partners in government, FDR erected the start of a central control and command economy, Nixon debased our currency, Bush erected a police state, Obama eradicated the 4th amendment and boldly used the full power of the government against citizens.

All that and not a shot was fired.

The revolution will not be televised or even on YouTube


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mrs. M. said:


> Will the November elections be suspended due to war with China?
> 
> The War Powers Act is still on the table should war between China and the United States become a reality. While the President may not have the power to suspend the November elections, Congress could grant authority to the executive branch to suspend the elections until a later date.
> 
> World leaders gathered together for the G7 Summit which opened on May 26th, 2016 at Ise-Shima, a mountainous region of southwest Tokyo, Japan. The G7 leaders represent the following nations: USA, Germany, Italy, Canada, France, UK and Japan. The European Union is also represented within the G7. The G7 countries represent more than 64% of the world's wealth - estimated to be approximately $263 trillion.
> 
> European Council President Donald Tusk was quoted as saying that the group (G7) needed to take a tougher stance on territorial disputes in the South China Sea. Beijing responded through their Xinhua news agency, stating that the G7 should “mind its own business” adding that Japan is exploiting its host status in an effort to isolate China.
> 
> While the news media did not emphasize the importance of discussions about the South China Sea territorial dispute, it is evident that the matter has now become a global priority.
> 
> The South China Sea dispute is growing. At the core of the dispute is ownership of the Senaku islands and the continental shelf between Japan and Taiwan which may be one of the most prolific oil reservoirs in the world according to a geophysical survey of the area published by the United Nations.
> 
> Former Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping deferred the question of ownership of the Senaku Islands to a “future generation.” Under his leadership China's watchword was hide your capabilities and bide your time. Today China is under new management and the days of hiding capabilities while biding time are over with.
> 
> China's new leader Xi Jinping is guiding China in an entirely new direction. His message is emphasizing China's supremacy in the world by asserting herself openly and aggressively in the South China Sea. China is imposing her will upon her five smaller neighbors bordering those waters while daring anyone to do anything about it.
> 
> Recently while in Hanoi, President Barack Obama stated that he hoped for a peaceful resolution regarding the South China Sea dispute. While the West may well be seeking a compromise with Xi Jinping concerning the dispute, the East would consider such an action to be nothing short of betrayal.
> 
> Consider the words of former Chinese diplomatic spokesman Wu Jianmin when asked by a Japanese journalist, Would it be possible for a Chinese leader to speak (publicly) of compromise with China's neighbors? He responded, “You would be considered a traitor.”
> 
> The mindset of the west and east are as far apart politically as they are geographically.
> 
> At this juncture, ISIS and the conflict in the Middle East appear to be a diversionary tactic. The real conflict is playing out on the South China Sea with few realizing the potential for World War III.
> 
> Consider the following scenario:
> 
> If China does invade Taiwan and lay claim to the Senaku Islands and the South China Sea, G7 nations who support a western international order could take that as a sign that China has no intention of being a participant but rather intends to create their own international order. Russia would undoubtedly align themselves with China by backing her in a war against the United States.
> 
> With North Korea aligning itself with their (secret) trade partners Russia and China and Iran, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua aligning themselves with their Russian &Chinese allies - an invasion is imminent.  The American homeland would face a full on nuclear attack followed by a land / sea / air invasion unprecedented in American history.
> 
> In such an event, Congress would have no choice but to grant authority to the executive branch to suspend November elections until a later time.
> 
> Should China invade Taiwan prior to the November elections – there is a real possibility that President Barack Obama would remain in office indefinitely.
> 
> World War III is coming and the American people should consider the old adage that timing is everything.  A war prior to the election in November would be a strategical advantage for our enemies.
> 
> For those who do not believe such a scenario is possible – ask yourselves the following question:
> 
> If China, Russia, Iran, North Korea, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua see the opportunity to unite and defeat the west – why would they submit to an international order that seeks to preserve what they desire to destroy?
> 
> The short answer? They wouldn't.
> 
> ______________
> Prepare for War:  South China Sea Dispute Escalating
> G7 summit opens in Japan – in pictures
> G7 Summit: Japan PM expresses concerns over slowdowns in growth in emerging economies
> Warning! China Sends Nuclear Subs Into the Pacific Ocean Amid Already Tense Strategic Standoff! (Video) | War and Conflict
> _________________
> This is my final article.  I've decided to retire from writing for The Man Feed and USMB and instead spend my time in prayer.  I will continue to remember you all in my prayers.   I pray that God will have his way in each of your lives and that you will come to know Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior.  - Mrs. M.




What a bunch of silly horseshit.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The image in the OP looks like one of those 'christian' end of the world movie posters starring Kirk Cameron. 'End of Days' or some such nonsense. 

The whole idea is sad and funny in equal proportions. How does anyone get such a thought in their head.


----------



## Papageorgio

IsaacNewton said:


> The image in the OP looks like one of those 'christian' end of the world movie posters starring Kirk Cameron. 'End of Days' or some such nonsense.
> 
> The whole idea is sad and funny in equal proportions. How does anyone get such a thought in their head.



Ask democrats how they came up with that idea in 2008.


----------



## Votto

Obama would never go to war with China.  He would first give them whatever they want or ask for before going to war, like he does with countries like Iran and Syria.

All he needs is to draw more red lines.

As for the election, Hillary was appointed long ago and will be a continuation of Obama for the next 8 years.


----------



## JoeMoma

IsaacNewton said:


> The image in the OP looks like one of those 'christian' end of the world movie posters starring Kirk Cameron. 'End of Days' or some such nonsense.
> 
> The whole idea is sad and funny in equal proportions. How does anyone get such a thought in their head.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Papageorgio said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image in the OP looks like one of those 'christian' end of the world movie posters starring Kirk Cameron. 'End of Days' or some such nonsense.
> 
> The whole idea is sad and funny in equal proportions. How does anyone get such a thought in their head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask democrats how they came up with that idea in 2008.
Click to expand...


Sure they did. Your world is black and white in a color era.


----------



## Papageorgio

IsaacNewton said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image in the OP looks like one of those 'christian' end of the world movie posters starring Kirk Cameron. 'End of Days' or some such nonsense.
> 
> The whole idea is sad and funny in equal proportions. How does anyone get such a thought in their head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask democrats how they came up with that idea in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they did. Your world is black and white in a color era.
Click to expand...


Your are a partisan idiot or just dishonest, I can't figure out which it is.

Will Bush Cancel The 2008 Election?


----------



## IsaacNewton

Papageorgio said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image in the OP looks like one of those 'christian' end of the world movie posters starring Kirk Cameron. 'End of Days' or some such nonsense.
> 
> The whole idea is sad and funny in equal proportions. How does anyone get such a thought in their head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask democrats how they came up with that idea in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they did. Your world is black and white in a color era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your are a partisan idiot or just dishonest, I can't figure out which it is.
> 
> Will Bush Cancel The 2008 Election?
Click to expand...


I thought you were talking about the image in the OP, which is what I commented on. Yes there were Democrats that said Bush would cancel elections in 2008, they were just as looney as the cons who are doing it today. 

I hope you feel better.


----------



## Papageorgio

IsaacNewton said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image in the OP looks like one of those 'christian' end of the world movie posters starring Kirk Cameron. 'End of Days' or some such nonsense.
> 
> The whole idea is sad and funny in equal proportions. How does anyone get such a thought in their head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask democrats how they came up with that idea in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they did. Your world is black and white in a color era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your are a partisan idiot or just dishonest, I can't figure out which it is.
> 
> Will Bush Cancel The 2008 Election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were talking about the image in the OP, which is what I commented on. Yes there were Democrats that said Bush would cancel elections in 2008, they were just as looney as the cons who are doing it today.
> 
> I hope you feel better.
Click to expand...


I'm not the idiot who got it wrong, so your ignorance doesn't bother me at all. I'm used to it.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Papageorgio said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image in the OP looks like one of those 'christian' end of the world movie posters starring Kirk Cameron. 'End of Days' or some such nonsense.
> 
> The whole idea is sad and funny in equal proportions. How does anyone get such a thought in their head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask democrats how they came up with that idea in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they did. Your world is black and white in a color era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your are a partisan idiot or just dishonest, I can't figure out which it is.
> 
> Will Bush Cancel The 2008 Election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were talking about the image in the OP, which is what I commented on. Yes there were Democrats that said Bush would cancel elections in 2008, they were just as looney as the cons who are doing it today.
> 
> I hope you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the idiot who got it wrong, so your ignorance doesn't bother me at all. I'm used to it.
Click to expand...


I hope you feel better any way. You seem more than a little, angry.


----------



## Papageorgio

IsaacNewton said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask democrats how they came up with that idea in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they did. Your world is black and white in a color era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your are a partisan idiot or just dishonest, I can't figure out which it is.
> 
> Will Bush Cancel The 2008 Election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were talking about the image in the OP, which is what I commented on. Yes there were Democrats that said Bush would cancel elections in 2008, they were just as looney as the cons who are doing it today.
> 
> I hope you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the idiot who got it wrong, so your ignorance doesn't bother me at all. I'm used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better any way. You seem more than a little, angry.
Click to expand...


About what? A message board? You are only here for my entertainment, no other reason. I find it all amusing, now you are getting boring.


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976

Mrs. M. said:


> Will the November elections be suspended due to war with China?
> 
> The War Powers Act is still on the table should war between China and the United States become a reality. While the President may not have the power to suspend the November elections, Congress could grant authority to the executive branch to suspend the elections until a later date.
> 
> World leaders gathered together for the G7 Summit which opened on May 26th, 2016 at Ise-Shima, a mountainous region of southwest Tokyo, Japan. The G7 leaders represent the following nations: USA, Germany, Italy, Canada, France, UK and Japan. The European Union is also represented within the G7. The G7 countries represent more than 64% of the world's wealth - estimated to be approximately $263 trillion.
> 
> European Council President Donald Tusk was quoted as saying that the group (G7) needed to take a tougher stance on territorial disputes in the South China Sea. Beijing responded through their Xinhua news agency, stating that the G7 should “mind its own business” adding that Japan is exploiting its host status in an effort to isolate China.
> 
> While the news media did not emphasize the importance of discussions about the South China Sea territorial dispute, it is evident that the matter has now become a global priority.
> 
> The South China Sea dispute is growing. At the core of the dispute is ownership of the Senaku islands and the continental shelf between Japan and Taiwan which may be one of the most prolific oil reservoirs in the world according to a geophysical survey of the area published by the United Nations.
> 
> Former Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping deferred the question of ownership of the Senaku Islands to a “future generation.” Under his leadership China's watchword was hide your capabilities and bide your time. Today China is under new management and the days of hiding capabilities while biding time are over with.
> 
> China's new leader Xi Jinping is guiding China in an entirely new direction. His message is emphasizing China's supremacy in the world by asserting herself openly and aggressively in the South China Sea. China is imposing her will upon her five smaller neighbors bordering those waters while daring anyone to do anything about it.
> 
> Recently while in Hanoi, President Barack Obama stated that he hoped for a peaceful resolution regarding the South China Sea dispute. While the West may well be seeking a compromise with Xi Jinping concerning the dispute, the East would consider such an action to be nothing short of betrayal.
> 
> Consider the words of former Chinese diplomatic spokesman Wu Jianmin when asked by a Japanese journalist, Would it be possible for a Chinese leader to speak (publicly) of compromise with China's neighbors? He responded, “You would be considered a traitor.”
> 
> The mindset of the west and east are as far apart politically as they are geographically.
> 
> At this juncture, ISIS and the conflict in the Middle East appear to be a diversionary tactic. The real conflict is playing out on the South China Sea with few realizing the potential for World War III.
> 
> Consider the following scenario:
> 
> If China does invade Taiwan and lay claim to the Senaku Islands and the South China Sea, G7 nations who support a western international order could take that as a sign that China has no intention of being a participant but rather intends to create their own international order. Russia would undoubtedly align themselves with China by backing her in a war against the United States.
> 
> With North Korea aligning itself with their (secret) trade partners Russia and China and Iran, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua aligning themselves with their Russian &Chinese allies - an invasion is imminent.  The American homeland would face a full on nuclear attack followed by a land / sea / air invasion unprecedented in American history.
> 
> In such an event, Congress would have no choice but to grant authority to the executive branch to suspend November elections until a later time.
> 
> Should China invade Taiwan prior to the November elections – there is a real possibility that President Barack Obama would remain in office indefinitely.
> 
> World War III is coming and the American people should consider the old adage that timing is everything.  A war prior to the election in November would be a strategical advantage for our enemies.
> 
> For those who do not believe such a scenario is possible – ask yourselves the following question:
> 
> If China, Russia, Iran, North Korea, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua see the opportunity to unite and defeat the west – why would they submit to an international order that seeks to preserve what they desire to destroy?
> 
> The short answer? They wouldn't.
> 
> ______________
> Prepare for War:  South China Sea Dispute Escalating
> G7 summit opens in Japan – in pictures
> G7 Summit: Japan PM expresses concerns over slowdowns in growth in emerging economies
> Warning! China Sends Nuclear Subs Into the Pacific Ocean Amid Already Tense Strategic Standoff! (Video) | War and Conflict
> _________________
> This is my final article.  I've decided to retire from writing for The Man Feed and USMB and instead spend my time in prayer.  I will continue to remember you all in my prayers.   I pray that God will have his way in each of your lives and that you will come to know Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior.  - Mrs. M.


Dude get the fuck outta here, the elections in November will go thru, NOTHING IS GOING TO STOP IT.

Now go away and look for UFO'S or something, all you conspiracy theorists are a bunch of kooks


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Why don't we have the dumb button above the belt, as it were?


----------



## skookerasbil

Dang......Im on this board for 8 years...........gotta say, I do think this is probably the most profoundly stoopid thread Ive ever seen!!!


----------



## theliq

Mrs. M. said:


> Will the November elections be suspended due to war with China?
> 
> The War Powers Act is still on the table should war between China and the United States become a reality. While the President may not have the power to suspend the November elections, Congress could grant authority to the executive branch to suspend the elections until a later date.
> 
> World leaders gathered together for the G7 Summit which opened on May 26th, 2016 at Ise-Shima, a mountainous region of southwest Tokyo, Japan. The G7 leaders represent the following nations: USA, Germany, Italy, Canada, France, UK and Japan. The European Union is also represented within the G7. The G7 countries represent more than 64% of the world's wealth - estimated to be approximately $263 trillion.
> 
> European Council President Donald Tusk was quoted as saying that the group (G7) needed to take a tougher stance on territorial disputes in the South China Sea. Beijing responded through their Xinhua news agency, stating that the G7 should “mind its own business” adding that Japan is exploiting its host status in an effort to isolate China.
> 
> While the news media did not emphasize the importance of discussions about the South China Sea territorial dispute, it is evident that the matter has now become a global priority.
> 
> The South China Sea dispute is growing. At the core of the dispute is ownership of the Senaku islands and the continental shelf between Japan and Taiwan which may be one of the most prolific oil reservoirs in the world according to a geophysical survey of the area published by the United Nations.
> 
> Former Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping deferred the question of ownership of the Senaku Islands to a “future generation.” Under his leadership China's watchword was hide your capabilities and bide your time. Today China is under new management and the days of hiding capabilities while biding time are over with.
> 
> China's new leader Xi Jinping is guiding China in an entirely new direction. His message is emphasizing China's supremacy in the world by asserting herself openly and aggressively in the South China Sea. China is imposing her will upon her five smaller neighbors bordering those waters while daring anyone to do anything about it.
> 
> Recently while in Hanoi, President Barack Obama stated that he hoped for a peaceful resolution regarding the South China Sea dispute. While the West may well be seeking a compromise with Xi Jinping concerning the dispute, the East would consider such an action to be nothing short of betrayal.
> 
> Consider the words of former Chinese diplomatic spokesman Wu Jianmin when asked by a Japanese journalist, Would it be possible for a Chinese leader to speak (publicly) of compromise with China's neighbors? He responded, “You would be considered a traitor.”
> 
> The mindset of the west and east are as far apart politically as they are geographically.
> 
> At this juncture, ISIS and the conflict in the Middle East appear to be a diversionary tactic. The real conflict is playing out on the South China Sea with few realizing the potential for World War III.
> 
> Consider the following scenario:
> 
> If China does invade Taiwan and lay claim to the Senaku Islands and the South China Sea, G7 nations who support a western international order could take that as a sign that China has no intention of being a participant but rather intends to create their own international order. Russia would undoubtedly align themselves with China by backing her in a war against the United States.
> 
> With North Korea aligning itself with their (secret) trade partners Russia and China and Iran, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua aligning themselves with their Russian &Chinese allies - an invasion is imminent.  The American homeland would face a full on nuclear attack followed by a land / sea / air invasion unprecedented in American history.
> 
> In such an event, Congress would have no choice but to grant authority to the executive branch to suspend November elections until a later time.
> 
> Should China invade Taiwan prior to the November elections – there is a real possibility that President Barack Obama would remain in office indefinitely.
> 
> World War III is coming and the American people should consider the old adage that timing is everything.  A war prior to the election in November would be a strategical advantage for our enemies.
> 
> For those who do not believe such a scenario is possible – ask yourselves the following question:
> 
> If China, Russia, Iran, North Korea, Cuba and other communist nations such as Nicaragua see the opportunity to unite and defeat the west – why would they submit to an international order that seeks to preserve what they desire to destroy?
> 
> The short answer? They wouldn't.
> 
> ______________
> Prepare for War:  South China Sea Dispute Escalating
> G7 summit opens in Japan – in pictures
> G7 Summit: Japan PM expresses concerns over slowdowns in growth in emerging economies
> Warning! China Sends Nuclear Subs Into the Pacific Ocean Amid Already Tense Strategic Standoff! (Video) | War and Conflict
> _________________
> This is my final article.  I've decided to retire from writing for The Man Feed and USMB and instead spend my time in prayer.  I will continue to remember you all in my prayers.   I pray that God will have his way in each of your lives and that you will come to know Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior.  - Mrs. M.


No Way......China are far too Clever


----------



## BULLDOG

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Why is it every time a president's term is up people start this drivel?  Conservatives said this same shit about Clinton, then Dems said Bush was going to do it in 2008, now as sure as the sun will rise conspiracy kooks are claiming Obama will do it.




Doesn't matter which party the person belongs to. If they really think elections will be suspended for stupid reasons like that, they are nuts.


----------



## BULLDOG

koshergrl said:


> Those of us who stated our conviction before Obama was elected (both times) that Obam sought the.destruction of our constitutional republic were called nuts at the time. Surprise, surprise...all those warnings that landed our threads in the conspiracy and badlands forums are now running as wash post headlines, and topics in current events.
> 
> Obama and all those who support him would LOVE to see elections ended. Elections are inconvenient for elitist, entitlement minded tyrants.



Still nuts.


----------



## Windship

Remove the tin hat and why would the election be suspended.?...lol, we're gonna get the exact same thing from either of them. Christ, dont you get it? Dont you see where the world is going?


----------



## JakeStarkey

I remember some of my way left neighbors saying Bush was going to suspend elections in 2008.

Buncha bozos on both sides.


----------



## HenryBHough

If it kept Jake's Girl Hillary from the presidency?

Why the hell not!

But the hope is, alas, forlorn.  

Not with the nice retirement home Castro has built for asshole buddy in gratitude for lifting the sanctions.....Cuba calls!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Only fools believe that a possibility of suspended elections exist, or the hope of the Alt Right that it will so they can start a revolution so they can all take dirt naps.


----------



## Bleipriester

Elections are vastly overrated these days.


----------



## Dante

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Why is it every time a president's term is up people start this drivel?  Conservatives said this same shit about Clinton, then Dems said Bush was going to do it in 2008, now as sure as the sun will rise conspiracy kooks are claiming Obama will do it.



Name the Democrats and the Republicans you claim did this


----------



## Dante

Bleipriester said:


> Elections are vastly overrated these days.


That's why we spend billions of dollars.  next


----------



## Bleipriester

Dante said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elections are vastly overrated these days.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we spend billions of dollars.  next
Click to expand...

What have elections changed in the US so far?


----------



## I amso IR

This war with China crap is getting very old and tiresome. Is it possible, of course. So is war with Russia, Iran, Mexico, and a few other countries. Is it possible "Nukes" could start flying, certainly. I remember the 50's 60's and 70's as Nukes were the soup of the day. But good sense won the day as it will today. The OP is forever claiming disaster and yet somehow calmer heads prevail. As for all of the pro and con calls for Revolution here in the USA goes, get a grip. The Founders of this Nation are long since gone. All that remains is a dream or wish on they're parts which is constantly being questioned by folks of this day and age. That is neither Revolution nor Revelation. Please guys, get a grip on yourselves. And should China or anyone one else start a war, pull for the "Home" team. One thing is for certain, no one posting on USMB is going to have a lick of influence one way or the other. On a lighter note, Houston kicked Oklahoma's butt a little earlier on today.


----------



## Dante

Bleipriester said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elections are vastly overrated these days.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we spend billions of dollars.  next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have elections changed in the US so far?
Click to expand...


What do you think are they supposed to change?


----------



## Ringel05

Dante said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elections are vastly overrated these days.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we spend billions of dollars.  next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have elections changed in the US so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think are they supposed to change?
Click to expand...

Diapers.......


----------



## Dante

Ringel05 said:


> Diapers.......


you ran out again? I knew you were full of shit, but to that degree? wow!


----------



## Ringel05

Dante said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diapers.......
> 
> 
> 
> you ran out again? I knew you were full of shit, but to that degree? wow!
Click to expand...

Colon cleanse time, I'm taking so many Dantes a  day my ass is sore!!!!

Oh and I'm running out of toilet paper.


----------



## Dante

Hard to believe you could come here all these years just to troll. Are you that lonely?


----------



## Statistikhengst

OH, I remember this stupid thread, now.  Fun!


----------



## Indeependent

China stops sending us toilet paper.
China wins war.


----------



## Ringel05

Dante said:


> Hard to believe you could come here all these years just to troll. Are you that lonely?


Ya know, talking to yourself could be a sign of insanity.......


----------



## Ringel05

Indeependent said:


> China stops sending us toilet paper.
> China wins war.


Only in the desert southwest......  "Leaves" are spiny.........


----------



## Toro

It's funny what passes as "debate" here.


----------



## ChrisL

Dante said:


> Hard to believe you could come here all these years just to troll. Are you that lonely?



That avi of yours is so disturbing.  Lol.  I don't like it.


----------



## Indeependent

ChrisL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe you could come here all these years just to troll. Are you that lonely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That avi of yours is so disturbing.  Lol.  I don't like it.
Click to expand...

He looks worse in real life.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dante said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elections are vastly overrated these days.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we spend billions of dollars.  next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have elections changed in the US so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think are they supposed to change?
Click to expand...

For example, even the political system. Everything what voted parties put on the table.


----------



## Ringel05

Toro said:


> It's funny what passes as "debate" here.


I gotz de bate right here.......


----------

